# Cane Defense for Seniors Video



## MA-Caver (Mar 31, 2009)

Found this on that (annoying) Good Morning Yahoo site with this gentleman showing a few techniques defenses designed for seniors who walk about with a cane. http://gmy.news.yahoo.com/v/1273809...fox108333_self_defense_tailormade_for_seniors
The man has a website http://modernhapkido.org/ where the video can be found. 

Found it interesting to say the least. But got to thinking about my parents who are in their 80's. My step-mother has the heart but definitely NOT the muscle to wield one effectively... even if to the shins. Not to mention that her balance is poor enough as it is. She barely manages to get from the house to the car to the store without falling over. She's stubborn, refuses to use a cane. 
My father has the muscle indeed and the wherewithal... but being blind (and deaf) he's at a distinct disadvantage. 

So basically the defense would be worthwhile for _some_ seniors to learn but not all. Particularly those who didn't take care of themselves in their younger days (even while they were in their 50's). I personally know quite a few who would be easy to overcome... especially with a vicious attack. 
The idea that comes to my mind for those too weak to put up an even marginal defense is some sort of pepper spray but even one with a skin dye (like those found in bank robbery bags) that will mark their assailant for easier identification later.  At least the scumbag won't get away with it for long.


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, IMHO cane defenses are for those who are able to stand unassisted.. The problem with any type of spray is they must be taught to keep it in their hands whenever they walk to their cars..


----------



## matt.m (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I agree with most of the need for some unassisted stability.  However, I often walk with a cane and I tell ya that you can do some excellent striking with one.  Also, a lot depends on if the person using the cane has had prior training.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 9, 2009)

If you can not stand without the cane your not going to be useing it to defend yourslef unless your on the ground or in a chair.  Even then it is questionable if you will be able to put enough force into the technique to defend yourslef


----------



## Drac (Apr 9, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Well I agree with most of the need for some unassisted stability. However, I often walk with a cane and I tell ya that you can do some excellent striking with one. Also, a lot depends on if the person using the cane has had prior training.


 
Yes, the possibilities are limited only by your imagination..


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have to agree with tshadowchaser on this one.


----------



## Drac (Apr 9, 2009)

tshadowchaser said:


> If you can not stand without the cane your not going to be useing it to defend yourslef unless your on the ground or in a chair. Even then it is questionable if you will be able to put enough force into the technique to defend yourslef


 
On the ground a strike across the shins will get most folks attention, and then using the crook you can hook an ankle or behind the knee and make them fall down and go boom, yes we have played around with it and it works.Again it will depend on the persons physical state..Someone totally weakened by sickness or extreme old age might have a problem..


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 9, 2009)

Drac said:


> On the ground a strike across the shins will get most folks attention, and then using the crook you can hook an ankle or behind the knee and make them fall down and go boom, yes we have played around with it and it works.Again it will depend on the persons physical state..Someone totally weakened by sickness or extreme old age might have a problem..



Accuracy might be a problem here but a nice swinging blow to the throat or ears or even across the bridge of the nose... 

Yet again it's one thing to just smash those areas as opposed to tapping them.


----------



## Jimi (Apr 10, 2009)

Back in 1998, I traveled to L.A. to see a training associate. My Bando Instructor told me to prepare myself to help this associate instructor with some of his students in the use of the Cane. I worked a great deal of Drills & a Form I was to use as a base for instruction. 

Two of this associates students were in their early to mid 50's, and were able to pick up much of the dynamic strikes, locks, throws, takedowns & chokes fairly well although with their training in other arts they were unable to retain the entire Form as instructed, but they got a lot of solid techniques to use. Another of our associates students was a senior citizen who was a former military officer who served in WWII and had trained a great deal in the Martial Arts for a man of the time (Our associate just called him Sensei as did I), I believe at the time he was 74. 

It was obvious that he was not strong or solid enough to make the throws, locks & Takedowns work from his age and frail condition. He enjoyed seeing me demo the Form & Drills, but he said that he could not longer be that dynamic anymore although he was very interested in the long range strikes & release techniques. He was able to pick and chose what was more applicable for his abilities and was content with that. I enjoyed helping him.

Many Combat Cane techniques requiring more dynamics to make them work will always be for the more fit & youthfull practitioners, so we should realize that some of these skills may not always be there for us in our Golden Years. 

Those who truely need a Cane for assistence to walk or stand will be at a balance, strength & fraility disadvantage no doubt, but the same elderly or handicaped person would be at the same balance, strength & fraility disadvantage with or without the Cane, so I see it as a weapon at hand is better than nothing between you and harms way. 

Not everyone will be able to use the Techniques of a Cane as a self defense weapon at the same level of effectiveness, but that is no reason for the elderly or handicapped or injured to ignore the possible use of a Cane at what ever ability they are capable of just because they can't be as dynamic as the young.

I do agree that many techniques of the Combat Cane are too dynamic (Requiring more strength & skill than some have) for many elderly, sick, injured or frail people to use as effectively as some of us train to be with the Cane.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 10, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Well I agree with most of the need for some unassisted stability. However, I often walk with a cane and I tell ya that you can do some excellent striking with one. Also, a lot depends on if the person using the cane has had prior training.


 

I agree that it depends on the person, Matt. You, for instance, have a tremendous advantage over most folks with your injury. Your judo background gave you a lot of experience with balance & throwing techniques while being off balance.

When I was in need of a cane for 4 months (until early February) I had a cane in the hand I was used to both blocking & punching (& joint locks for that matter) with. I was out of my element completely.

My point in saying this is merely to bring up the fact that there is no "one size fits all" when we talk about what cane SD "must" look like or can look like. In a way, that's the beauty of it. If something doesn't work, there might be another option.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 11, 2009)

If you go back here at MT, you will see in the years past, I was a big fan of the cane systems.  I still am, but am now seeing a lot of my older relatives start using canes for walking.
If any of them tried to use their cane as a weapon, they would immediately fall over.  This has affected the way I view the weapon.  Yes, it is great for me and I can show them some awesome chokes, locks, and throws with the cane, but it is totally useless for them.
I guess the bottom line is those who teach the weapon need to learn a system using it, then taylor the moves to each individual who wants to carry one.

AoG


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 11, 2009)

Could they use it (with training) at closer ranges?  They may not be able to strike with it, if they need to lean on it for balance -- but they could use it when someone gets close enough to trap or choke, for example.  Or could they use it while sitting?  

Often, for someone with a physical impairment, they have to adapt their defensive choices to that impairment.  That doesn't mean that they can't use a particular defensive tool -- only that the way they use it must change.


----------



## Drac (Apr 11, 2009)

Jimi said:


> Not everyone will be able to use the Techniques of a Cane as a self defense weapon at the same level of effectiveness, but that is no reason for the elderly or handicapped or injured to ignore the possible use of a Cane at what ever ability they are capable of just because they can't be as dynamic as the young.


 
I was told by GM Mark Shuey Sr of Cane Master that he has dropped off a few of his canes and instructional vids to the VA Hospitals ..Young men and women returning home from war that believed that they could never again defend themselves now know better..


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 11, 2009)

Adaptivity is key. Many who need a cane for balance won't be able to do complex techniques, but there will be something that will help them.

Mt favorite part of GM Shuey's dvd's is when he says, "if a cop asks why you have a cane, tell 'em ya hurt your foot or your knee or something. Don't tell him is an SD weapon." But it stands to reason that if you're a perfectly healthy 25-35 year old male who just messed up a guy who tried to take his wallet using the moves from Shuey's "Street SD dvd" while using one of his "combat canes" I think it'd not go well in court for said "victim."


----------



## matt.m (Apr 12, 2009)

Drac and Iceman you are both right.  I have a lot of stick, baton, cane, whatever training from our hapkido and the U.S.M.C. riot control, self defense stuff.  

What a lot of people don't understand is that if you need the cane for balance then cool, use it for a pivot point and it will be all good.  For one who needs it for balance, using a cane as a striking weapon is usually more of a plausibility than getting all wrapped up in fancy stuff.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 13, 2009)

Sensei Kim Taylor has been teaching us tanjo for year now. I believe he learned it from Haruna Sensei some years ago. Kim is currently working on an instruction manual for it. In fact I think there is a seminar next weekend in Toronto for tanjo. 

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~iaido/

Its a variation of jodo, cane against the sword, but obviously it can all be adapted to cane against any attacker armed or not. Get a hickory cane moving with speed onto your attackers wrist, will inflict a good deal of damage.


----------



## Jinmukwan (Apr 30, 2009)

Master Kim is a fine bokuto maker as well!


----------

